# Project Runway - Season 15



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Started two weeks ago. Anyone watching?

I caught up last night and I guess there's another episode available tonight on Hulu.

There are some really good designers on this season and I think it's going to be very interesting.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I was just thinking about this and thought of starting a thread and here it was!  I am watching and so far, I think the ones "aufed' so far should have been.  Looks like there is pending drama among a few of the designers that most likely will play out.  Right now I like Mah-Jing and Tasha because they seem to actually be nice and drama free.  However, it has only been two episodes.  The talent seems to be pretty high for the most part.
I will say that Jenni's laugh would probably get on my nerves but so far the other designers seem to think it is quirky.  

I am looking forward to the discussion here.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Tripp said:


> I was just thinking about this and thought of starting a thread and here it was! I am watching and so far, I think the ones "aufed' so far should have been. Looks like there is pending drama among a few of the designers that most likely will play out. Right now I like Mah-Jing and Tasha because they seem to actually be nice and drama free. However, it has only been two episodes. The talent seems to be pretty high for the most part.
> I will say that Jenni's laugh would probably get on my nerves but so far the other designers seem to think it is quirky.
> 
> I am looking forward to the discussion here.


Agree about Mah-Jing and Tasha. I liked them both from the introductions, especially Tasha.

When I heard Jenni's laugh, I hoped she'd be eliminated pretty quickly, but it's growing on me.


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

Yup, I'm watching.


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

We cancelled cable but I've been watching the episodes as they are added on Lifetime's website. So far I don't really have any designers picked out that I like, that one guy (can't remember his name) who was throwing "shade" all over the place is annoying and so is that one girls laugh. I started watching the third episode right after I dropped my daughter off at school and I think that's probably the wrong time cause I'm still grumpy and not fully awake.
Oh well, love Tim.

Edit:

Every time I see black light I think blood and semen stains so this episode has been weird just because of that.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristine McKinley said:


> We cancelled cable but I've been watching the episodes as they are added on Lifetime's website. So far I don't really have any designers picked out that I like, that one guy (can't remember his name) who was throwing "shade" all over the place is annoying and so is that one girls laugh. I started watching the third episode right after I dropped my daughter off at school and I think that's probably the wrong time cause I'm still grumpy and not fully awake.
> Oh well, love Tim.
> 
> Edit:
> ...


Thanks for the reminder. It's up for me, too. I tried watching it on the website years ago but it was too difficult. I've got a Roku now and get their channel. Much better. Watching now.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Well-deserved win. So often these designs aren't pretty. This one was definitely pretty. The other two in the top three absolutely deserved to be there. 

Of the bottom two, I think they made the right choice. The one they kept needs to grow more but I think is capable of better things.

As for "the laugh," I think they record it on a loop and keep playing it.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm watching too, haven't missed a season yet.


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

Finally caught up last night, I was two episodes behind. I haven't really warmed up to anyone yet, though I think Laurence might be my favorite. I liked pretty much everything made in the last episode but thought that


Spoiler



Cornelius was being a bit of a baby about the whole thing. Yes the other two were more controlling, but for someone that talks crap about everything and everyone he really let them steamroll him without any issue. Kind of think Tim's save was wasted but he's such a softy sometimes it wasn't a surprise.



I saw that Lifetime picked the show up for three more seasons so I'm excited about that and PR Allstars was picked up for two more seasons.

What does everyone else think about these guys?


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I am enjoying watching this season but as usual, I do not understand some of the judging.


Spoiler



I cannot fathom why they like Erin so much. I think her work trends juvenile and do not "get" her. I also don't really like her attitude. She is a poor winner in my opinion.


 My favorite is Laurence and I believe she will be in the final 3. And early on, I said that I really liked Mah-Jing because he seems to be a truly nice guy. But his designs are not necessarily my favorites. Finally, I am surprised that I like Jenni's style as much as I do. I usually really dislike drop crotch pants but the outfit in Episode 2 actually pleasantly surprised me.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristine, I totally agree about


Spoiler



Corneilus. Yes, Erin and Dexter are a couple of spoiled brats, but Cornelius was definitely being whiny. If I were Tim, I would have held on to that save for someone like Laurence or Rik or even Jenni or Natalia.



Jenni has grown on me. I like Mah-Jing, too. Just his personality, although I really enjoyed his last couple of designs.

I was glad to see Roberi win this time. He's worthy of a save, too.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I was glad to see Roberi win too.


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

Was really surprised that they


Spoiler



got rid of two people, I didn't disagree with the choices,


 but I was surprised. I'm tired of


Spoiler



Erin


, I think the only thing that was good about that dress was the material, which I loved, but still she didn't really do much with it. Wasn't a fan of


Spoiler



Cornelius


dress but I didn't hate it either, I rarely agree with the judges though so that's not a surprise lol


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I was surprised, too. Especially that they didn't say anything ahead of time.



Spoiler



I'm pretty sure Erin's dress was copied directly from one of Barbie's dresses.



I guess


Spoiler



Cornelius won by elimination but I think they gave him the win to justify the Tim Gunn save. Both Laurence and Roberi were better imho.


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

I agree about


Spoiler



Cornelius


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I am finding it an interesting season... I agree Erin is over rated and has a bad attitude... was happy to see


Spoiler



Dexter go, cause he was just as bad if not worse. I just really wonder if they don't get how they come off to the audience. Ugh!



I did like Cornelius's dress but I also liked Laurance's... I just bet the detail she created of the skyline did not read on the runway and the skirt was still a bit wonky.

My friend feels the judges really favor Erin and want to push her through to the finals.... but I think the competition remaining is pretty stiff and if she has one more big blunder she will go home. So we shall see.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I liked Cornelius' dress too. It had nice lines and I liked the seam detail. I just didn't feel either his or Erin's really fit the challenge. But at least Cornelius had some design to it. Erin's didn't.

Mah-Jing did well, too.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Does anyone else think that Erin's designs are juvenile?  It seems like others in the past got criticized for just that.  I am not a fan of Erin's and really hope she gets auffed soon.

On another note, PR Jr is coming back.  I really liked it last year and hope the group of Jr. designers have as much class as last year's.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Yes about Erin. I mentioned above that I think I've seen that dress on Barbie.

I really enjoyed PRJr last year. I'm with you. I hope these kids have the same kind of class as last year. Hopefully, the producers learned their lesson from Threads.


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm to the point where I just want


Spoiler



Erin


gone. I don't like anything


Spoiler



she


does and probably won't.


Spoiler



She


wasn't really bad this episode but my opinion has been formed lol

I really like


Spoiler



Laurence


but I agree with what the judges said


Spoiler



she


needed some color.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'll watch it tonight ... I hope. Putting up Christmas lights.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Well, that was a disappointing elimination. At least


Spoiler



he'll


 still show at fashion week. Top six.

I loved Roberi's dress. They were all very good, (except one and not the one that was eliminated), but his was my favorite. I would like to see Roberi, Laurance and Rik in the finale.

I used to read Blogging Project Runway at the end of the season because they always showed the collections from the top six. Unfortunately, she lost her husband to cancer several months ago and understandably decided to shut down the blog.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Just finished watching the last ep and it is the


Spoiler



exact out come I expected... though i'm not a huge fan of Erin's personality i do think she is talented. Cornielus seemed a little out of his depth compared to the others... so i think they made the right choice.


 i'm really interested to see the final collections.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Haven't watched it yet, but


Spoiler



Erin needs to do more than embellishments. The judges don't like repetition in the finals. Rik is hit or miss, but when he hits, he hits it out of the park. Laurence is wonderful, but she needs something different to wow the judges. Roberi is innovative, but for some reason, he doesn't resonate with the judges.



Which, as far as I'm concerned, leaves the win up for grabs.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I started a thread for Project Runway Junior.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,245072.msg3413924.html#msg3413924


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Just finished watching. The right person left and the right person won this challenge. The unconventional dress was definitely unconventional and the conventional dress, I would wear in a heartbeat. Loved the mix of materials and colors.

Although I have to say


Spoiler



Cornelius' jump suit was really simple but sophisticated. Yes, I would wear that one, too.


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

Finally watched last weeks episode. I thought the person that went home was the right one and the winner was a good choice. I really loved Laurence's unconventional look and thought that her conventional with some work would have been awesome too.


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

Sorry for the double post. Just watched part 1 of the finale. Was really surprised by


Spoiler



Laurence's


collection. Apart from the


Spoiler



shoulders


on some of


Spoiler



her


stuff it didn't really look like anything


Spoiler



she


made the rest of the season. Hoping for


Spoiler



her


or


Spoiler



Roberi


to win. Thought


Spoiler



Rik's


collection with that print was...I don't know I didn't like it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Just watching the finale part 1, now.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Just watching the finale part 1, now.


All I can say is *what were they thinking?*

I haven't heard the judges comments yet.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't much care for any of the collections so far.  My fav designers are Laurence and Roberi.

Betsy


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

I don't really either. I hate when that happens.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I don't much care for any of the collections so far. My fav designers are Laurence and Roberi.
> 
> Betsy


ditto!... though I have to admit I prefer Erin's most, of the 4.


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

Finally watched part 2 of the season finale. Disappointed.


Spoiler



Erin is just one of those people that everything about her rubs me the wrong way, the way she says the word like so often, how childish in general she sounds, I thought her clothes were like something you make a doll, and not a fan at all of the banana hands.



Sorry, I'll stop.

Didn't really love any of the collections and think overall this season was a disappointment.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, I wasn't a fan of the results.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I haven't been this disappointed in a winner since Gretchen beat out Mondo and Michael.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Kristine McKinley said:


> Finally watched part 2 of the season finale. Disappointed.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


You nailed it, especially the doll cloths comment. Terrible and wrong choice for all those reasons.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I so totally agree with everyone here.  I feel like the judges have seen it all that they go for something different just for different.  The taste level is questionable to me.


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

Glad to know I wasn't alone. I rarely agree with the judges, but this time I just never understood why she kept winning. I've never watched Project Runway Jr. but I might this time just to wash the taste out of my mouth.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristine McKinley said:



> Glad to know I wasn't alone. I rarely agree with the judges, but this time I just never understood why she kept winning. I've never watched Project Runway Jr. but I might this time just to wash the taste out of my mouth.


I'm watching the first episode right now. The kids are older (13-17) than the first season. All the kids in Season 1 were supportive of each other and there was no backstabbing. I hope that won't change now that the kids are older.

Here's the thread I started.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,245072.msg3413924.html#msg3413924


----------

